# Cramping After GYN Appt



## dlt647

I have a weird question. I had my annual GYN appt. yesterday and now I have some cramping pains in my lower abdomen. I mentioned that I have had some heaviness feelings in my abdomen to my GYN and she said it was probably my diverticulosis and IBS. I am new to IBS so this is probably true. I also have a herniated disc in my lower back that is bothering me so this feeling I have may be related to that. I was just wondering if anyone else has had a problem with cramping after their annual exam. The doctor did press a lot on my abdomen and it is probably due to a number of things. I would be interested to see if anyone else has had the same problems.


----------



## Elariel

having a pap can make you cramp.. and sometimes bleed a bit. depending on how 'rough' the doc was, i might have cramps for a couple days after a pap.


----------



## NancyCat

same thing happens to me sometimes, especially recently(last few years) as they use a different tool/brush for pap smears as it gets more acurate scrapings than the "popsicle stick" from years ago. Your disc problems could be contributing to the pain too. Hope this helps.


----------



## harleighgirl

i also get crampy and bleed a little for a couple days after. i think its pretty normal.


----------



## mirandafox

Manouvering yourself into the stirrups may have aggravated your back, too...


----------



## dlt647

Thank you for all your responses. The cramping is now gone, but my back is really bothering me so I think it might have mostly been my back. It is confusing, though, becausing the aching/pain seems to radiate to my sides and abdomen and even down my legs. I am going to go see my chiropractor to see if that will help.


----------



## J Schuck

I always have cramps after I see the Gyno. I think its just the pap smear that does it. He also conducts a newer one, that utilizes this small brush that scrapes for a better sample. I also have a tendency to spot a bit. But the doctor said this is normal and just to take an ibuprofen to feel better. That usually works...It sounds to me like your back is in pain afterwards because of having to sit in that extremely odd position. Glad to hear you're seeing a Chiro, but in my bad back troubles of the past, I found a really good physical therapist was the best at getting me in "fighting" shape. Her exercises and therapies got my back on track and has helped me tremendously. I so FEEL for you....I hope this helps.


----------



## dlt647

Yes, Winnie, this does help a lot. I only had the cramping for a few days and feel much better now. I also had a flareup of my IBS symptoms too so that probably didn't help. I am going to give the chiropractor a try and see what happens. My father, who never would have considered going to a chiropractor years ago, has been going to one and said his back feels so much better. Now my mother may even give it a try. I have a slightly herniated disc that bothers me from time to time. Nothing serious, but just annoying. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dlt647

Well, my back problems are definitely bad now. I lifted a box at work this morning (not even a very heavy box) and just as I lifted it, I felt a stabbing pain in my lower back (right where all my pain has been). Now, I can barely walk or move without pain. I may have to call the chiropractor today to get an earlier appointment! Just what I needed!


----------



## reginafilange

I have the same problem! They usually go away within a few hours though. If I were you I'd get checked out. I hope you're ok.


----------



## silvergirl

i've had a similar experience, only it's lasted 4 months - since my last pap. somedays are worse than others, it feels like something in between a bladder infection and a yeast infection, with what feels like period cramps thrown in for good measure. it hasn't fully developed into anything yet. strange and concerning, but i'm keeping an eye on it. i hope you're doing better now!~a


----------



## dlt647

I am doing much better now, thank you. The cramps went away after only a couple days. The herniated disk took a little longer, but with some anti-inflammatories, that seems a lot better now too. I have to do some exerices to strengthen my back and abdomen so I hopefully won't have any more trouble.


----------



## editor

Back problems and period problems + IBS are all finely linked I think, depsite what some doctors say to the contrary. It is worth asking your doctor to see if you have fibroids and / or endometriosis.I wish doctors had their delicate bits poked as we do - they might be a little bit more gentle!







Definitely stick with the exercises for your back and don't be pressured into lifting something you are not sure you can manage. It might sound obvious but it might well save you some more pain.Muscle rubs can also ease pain; as can the trusty hot water bottle.


----------

